# Looking for some good training routes, Boise, Twin Falls, SLC, Moab



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm leaving northern Oregon on Thursday evening (if I can get packed), and will be meeting family in Moab on Monday for a few days of hiking in Canyonlands, next week. I've already done the MTB thing, down there, and am travelling by myself, with room for only one bike in the car, so it'll just be the road bike. I'll spend 3+ days driving, each way, so I'll have time to do a training ride, each day. I know I'll be limited by snow on some of the better climbs, this time of year, but I'm still looking for some hilly routes, without having to drive too far off the hwy (I-84, US-6/89). Same thing on the way back up, the next weekend.

I'm a 40+ Cat 3 rider, used to hilly 800 ft/mi loops, probably looking to ride 2 hours hard, or up to 5 hours easier, each day. Any route recommendations would be appreciated, or I could potentially catch a group training ride around Boise or Twin Falls on Saturday, or SLC on Sunday. If there are any good roadie shops to get info at, that'd be good to know, too. I also plan to camp out of my car, most nights, but will be looking for some decent chow stops. Thanks for any help.


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

For Boise, I'd suggest doing the hidden springs "dump loop" and then head up and climb half bogus. That's our local ski resort. For a shop, I'd hit up Georges on Front Street in Downtown Boise.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks, I'll probably try that on Saturday.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.discovermoab.com/moab_road_biking.htm

I've done LaSal Loop, Deadhorse Point and Arches. All amazing. The only caution is Arches and traffic. It can get stupid crazy.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks, I printed that out. I bet it won't be bad if I hit it early in the morning.


----------

